# SHRIMP ON THE RECTEC BARBIE



## skorepeo (Jun 13, 2014)

20140613_175006.jpg



__ skorepeo
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks good, I am gonna guess here, you from California? Never saw baby spinach and cucumbers for a BoB! Not saying I don't like the idea, just never seen it.


----------



## skorepeo (Jun 14, 2014)

Nope live in Phoenix.  But like my veggies.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 14, 2014)

Very beautiful! Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 17, 2014)

Tasty looking meal!


----------

